# Localhost im Netzwerk



## dennis-sauer (10. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein kleines Netzwerk mit zwei XP Rechnern. Auf einem läuft EasyPHP mit allem drum und dran. http://localhost läufzt auch wundrbar. Nun möchte ich gelegentlich auf auf die Adresse auf meinem Desktop PC zugreifen können. Ich habe in der config.inc.php auch die Adresse http:\\192.168.0.2\localhost geändert (hoffe das ist auch so richtig) aber da tut sich nichts. Was kann ich noch machen!?

Gruß und vielen Dank

Dennis


----------



## Sinac (10. April 2005)

In der config.inc.php hat as nix verloren, wenn der Webserver läuft kannst du ihn einfach über die IP-Adresse des PCs im LAN erreichen. Natürlich solte da keine Firewall ooder sowas blocken.


----------



## imweasel (10. April 2005)

Hi,

und du solltest darauf achten das in der httpd.conf nicht 
	
	
	



```
Listen 127.0.0.1
```
 drin steht, denn sonst lauscht dieser nur auf das lokale Interface. Am besten solltest du ein 
	
	
	



```
Listen 80
```
 eintragen.


----------



## dennis-sauer (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schonmal. Auf die Dateien die im Ordner liegen kann ich ja problemlos zugreifen. Auch über den Browser. Habe mal Listen auf 80 geändert - tut sich aber nichts.

Wenn ich auf meinem PC _localhost_ eingebe, dann wird die index.php angezeigt, gebe ich aber auf dem Laptop http://192.168.0.2/localhost ein tut sich nichts. Vielleicht ist die Adresse auch nur falsch oder ich bin blöd 

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

dennis-sauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich auf meinem PC _localhost_ eingebe, dann wird die index.php angezeigt, gebe ich aber auf dem Laptop http://192.168.0.2/localhost ein tut sich nichts. Vielleicht ist die Adresse auch nur falsch oder ich bin blöd


Die Adresse ist falsch, denn mit /localhost gibst Du ein Verzeichnis auf 192.168.0.2 an.
http://localhost gibt an, dass Du den Rechner localhost ansprichst, also einen DNS-Namen der die IP 127.0.0.1 repraesentiert.
Versuch es vom Laptop mal mit http://192.168.0.2
Also ohne /localhost dahinter.


----------



## dennis-sauer (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

genau da liegt das eigentliche Problem! "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"...

 

Gruß

Dennis


----------

